# What Do You Guys Think About This? Tankometer



## Nooby (22/1/14)

http://vapemob.co.za/product/tankometer-voltage-tester/#prettyPhoto








*PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*
The Tankometer Voltage Tester is a brilliant device that is able to test the battery and the output voltage of your electronic cigarette or mod. The Tankometer has 510 connections at both ends and is simply screwed onto the device, when the activation button is pressed, it will display the voltage of the battery. Also, if you attach it to a variable voltage device, it will show the exact output voltage. You can also test the voltage whilst it is under load by screwing an atomizer on top of the Tankometer. The Tankometer is also a great safety aid, by checking the voltage output, you can ensure that there is no abnormality with the batteries. Please note these do not work with PWM (pulse wave modulation) devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nooby (22/1/14)

I personally would love 1 to check battery level on my Mod!


----------



## TylerD (22/1/14)

I think it is cool. I must say that I can feel when my Batts are getting low with my mech mod. And I have the Efest Luc that shows what the voltage on the batteries are.


----------



## Nooby (22/1/14)

TylerD said:


> I think it is cool. I must say that I can feel when my Batts are getting low with my mech mod. And I have the Efest Luc that shows what the voltage on the batteries are.



Yeah for that price I wouldn't really think I need it... More like a want

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jacques34 (22/1/14)

I would say this is more of a tool to determine voltage drop under load than anything else...not really a tool for the everyday vaper... a maybe for the hobbyist that likes to write and do reviews on products....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (22/1/14)

I've seen that, but seems to me to be a pita to have to remove your atty every time to check the battery. I used to check my battery voltage on the Vamo in the beginning until I had enough experience to know more or less when I have to charge. Around half a bottle (more or less 3 ml) on the Reo at around 0.8 ohms. Still think it is easier to check on a VV/VW device, which you can also use as an ohm meter and to vape on of course.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/14)

Interesting @Matthee, 

Not to turn this thread into a discussion on the REO - but its really interesting to know that you can vape about half a tank full of juice on a full battery. Ie 3ml. At 0.8 ohms - which is around 17 watts of power. I get about 3ml or so on my Vision Spinner at about half that power and your 18650 is not double the mah rating. I assume yours is 2000 mah. My Spinner is 1300mah. So you are getting quite good capacity out of those batteries. I assume you are using the AW IMRs.


----------



## Andre (22/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Interesting @Matthee,
> 
> Not to turn this thread into a discussion on the REO - but its really interesting to know that you can vape about half a tank full of juice on a full battery. Ie 3ml. At 0.8 ohms - which is around 17 watts of power. I get about 3ml or so on my Vision Spinner at about half that power and your 18650 is not double the mah rating. I assume yours is 2000 mah. My Spinner is 1300mah. So you are getting quite good capacity out of those batteries. I assume you are using the AW IMRs.


Yes, 1600 mAh and 2000 mAh. And I never go below 3.7 V. This corresponds to what other Reonauts report.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (29/1/14)

Picked up a Tank-o-meter today... Works as advertised and has now cured (fueled?) my battery OCD. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby (29/1/14)

Nice boet..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (13/2/14)

I like it and i think that could became my next purchase .....


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

Its convenient but a bit pricey if you ask me. However they do tend to give discount vouchers to members so that could make it a bit more affordable.


----------



## SunRam (13/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Interesting @Matthee,
> 
> Not to turn this thread into a discussion on the REO - but its really interesting to know that you can vape about half a tank full of juice on a full battery. Ie 3ml. At 0.8 ohms - which is around 17 watts of power. I get about 3ml or so on my Vision Spinner at about half that power and your 18650 is not double the mah rating. I assume yours is 2000 mah. My Spinner is 1300mah. So you are getting quite good capacity out of those batteries. I assume you are using the AW IMRs.


I've found that mech mods are much more efficient at battery life. I get much longer vaping time on a mech, compared to any regulated device, with both devices running round the same W. Even if you start using a VW kick in a mech, you will notice a decreased battery life. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

SunRam said:


> I've found that mech mods are much more efficient at battery life. I get much longer vaping time on a mech, compared to any regulated device, with both devices running round the same W. Even if you start using a VW kick in a mech, you will notice a decreased battery life.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That is good to know, will try to hold it in the memory bank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

